
Ask HN: Govt-issued wristbands for COVID recovered - causehealth101
Thinking out loud here.<p>How about the government issuing wristbands to people declared recovered from COVID-19?<p>Perhaps the wristband would include 1) Name and 2) QR Code to cross-reference with a large doctors&#x27; database confirming their positive test and recovery.
======
ceejayoz
I do think something like this is likely to be an important part of relaxing
quarantine restrictions.

I also suspect there'll be a roaring black market in them.

~~~
causehealth101
Good point! That idea of a black market in this trade is scary.

------
dastx
Why? What's the point? At the moment there is no data confirming that you
develop immunity once you recover.

~~~
causehealth101
I agree, which is why I made sure not to mention immunity.

But at least these people would no longer be a health threat to the community,
right? My thought is that they would be one step towards helping society
return to normalcy (e.g. going back to jobs).

